# CPC Exam Review



## Dymondk4u (Jul 29, 2013)

I will be taking the CPC Exam at the end of the month August 2013..I have the exam study guide but I was wondering if there was anything else that I should be reviewing before the exam.

Thanks, 

Dymondk4u


----------



## hevan004 (Jul 31, 2013)

I will be taking my CPC exam for the second time on August 24th. I would suggest working on time management. I was confident that I would pass when I got there. The proctor said that if you took the class online you wouldn't pass, which that made me nervous. I kept double checking my answers and that took up my time. When we hit the 30 minute mark, I had 30 more questions. I had to fill in about 20. When you get your scores it tells you what percentage you missed the most. I failed the exam because of the ones I had to fill in. So I would get more practice test and practice managing your time. 


-Haley


----------



## djsass (Jul 31, 2013)

I proved your "proctor" to be incorrect. I took the course online, am a recent graduate with an AAS in HIM, and passed the test the first time. It seems very unprofessional for a proctor to make such a statement.

What I learned taking the test was exactly what was stated here. There is no time to second guess your answers! If you are 80% sure of your answer, move on. Also, skip ahead of any questions which seem overly challenging, or which have several long paragraphs to read to deduce your answer. Once you have finished the last question, then use the remaining time to attempt the most difficult ones.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dymondk4u (Jul 31, 2013)

ok thank you. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Aug 1, 2013)

*Passing cpc*

I went back through my class test (3-2-1  CODE IT) and did all of the multiple choice questions at the end of each chapter. It would also help to time yourself on each question, that to me was one of the most challenging aspects of the exam.  GOOD LUCH


----------



## RenaHall (Aug 1, 2013)

*CPC exam review*

First, the proctor who told the students they would not pass if they took an online course should be reported and educated.  Second, there are numerous "time bandits" hidden within the test.  One is how you manipulate your books to find the codes.  You can honestly waste half an hour just flipping pages.  Get VERY famiiar with your books.  Have a partner call out a code and see how long it takes you to find it.  Also, guidelines are essential.  Put a note on the codes that are specifically mentioned in the guidelines that may cause you problems.   Let's say you skip question 10 because it is too hard.  You can place a very small eraseable dot next to "10" on the answer grid, then move on to the next question.  This will save you time later when you are looking for the questions you skipped over.  Don't forget to erase the little dot afterwards.  Answer all of the easy questions FIRST.  Then start over with the harder ones.  If you have to skip it a second time, do it. Don't spend too much time on any one question.  Remember that if any part of the answer is wrong, stop looking at that answer.  You may also check the DIAGNOSIS codes first wehn there are ICD and CPT to research.
Good luck.  These are just a few of the tips I present at our local Study Hall, a free class offered to pre certified coders.


----------



## inc1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with others - tab your books, highlight whatever helps, read and re-read your guidelines.  Do several practice tests with time limits to get used to doing them under pressure.  On my test, I found starting at the back was the easier questions and work forward.  Skip long, or difficult questions and come back to them.  ALL the questions are worth one point no matter the difficulty.

Additionally, I know of many, myself included, on-line students who passed on the first attempt.


----------



## Dymondk4u (Aug 6, 2013)

INC1961,

I have been doing the practice test A & B-timed, tab my books, and highlighted- is there anything else I should do to prepare myself for the exam? is there a certain area i should maybe try to focus on?


----------



## hevan004 (Aug 6, 2013)

I called AAPC about the proctor and got an email in return, that said that they will take care of it. That doesn't help with anything. She is still managing the chapter. I am not going to the same place for my next exam. I am driving an hour away so I don't have to take it there again.


----------



## kgray76 (Aug 8, 2013)

I wanted to share some tips that helped me pass first try:

1.  Practice tests-take them over and over.
2.  Coding Blitz videos
3.  Bubble and highlight-helped me pick out the differences in codes.
4.  Time management-by far the most challenging.  The first set of questions I answered were the compliance/medical terminology.  Then I answered all the questions that had one code answers, then the ones with two then the rest.  I saved the ones that had 5-6 codes for last.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dymondk4u (Aug 8, 2013)

KGray76, 

ok thank you. I keep taking the practice test over and over...i am getting better at it the more i take it. Someone told me that sometimes working backwards works...working from back to front...and I have highlighted the heck out of my books!! Thanks for the advice.

-Krystal-


----------



## sivareddy.umma@gmail.com (Jan 8, 2015)

*how to change aapc login password...my password is not changing*

how to change aapc login password...my password is not changing...i tried several times..


----------



## twizzle (Jan 9, 2015)

sivareddy.umma@gmail.com said:


> how to change aapc login password...my password is not changing...i tried several times..


I don't think anyone on the forum can help. Try contacting AAPC....they may be able to help you.


----------

